

Ask HN: How do you get search engines to reindex your site? - emilepetrone

I changed the URL structure for one of my Django sites so every day I get error messages as spiders &#38; bots try and crawl the old pages.<p>Is there a way you can proactively alert Google, Yahoo, etc that a reindex is needed?
======
davemac
For Google, you can use Google Webmaster Tools and feed it a new sitemap

~~~
emilepetrone
awesome thanks

------
mattadams
You probably want to be looking into automatically generated XML sitemap
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitemap>). Since the sitemap should always be
available at say, /sitemap.xml you shouldn't need to resubmit it. Most modern
search engines will check it every so often.

You might also consider doing redirects from your old pages to your new ones.
I don't know if that is feasible given your restructuring.

